# Received-SPF: None does not designate permitted sender hosts



## macthorough

I receive this message from exchange2007 when we email one of our cutomers. I am not sure how to fix the problem. Any ideas?
===============================================

From: Microsoft Exchange 
Sent: Thursday, September 09, 2010 2:55 PM
To: xxxxxxxxxx Accounts Management
Subject: Undeliverable: xxxxxxxxxx Invoice # xxxxxxxxxx-025


Delivery has failed to these recipients or distribution lists:

[email protected]
Microsoft Exchange has been trying to deliver this message without success and has stopped trying. Please try sending this message again, or provide the following diagnostic text to your system administrator.

_____ 

Sent by Microsoft Exchange Server 2007 







Diagnostic information for administrators:

Generating server: EXCHANGE1.xxxxxxxxxx.com

[email protected]
#550 4.4.7 QUEUE.Expired; message expired ##

Original message headers:

Received: from friend (192.168.0.107) by exchange1.xxxxxxxxxx.com (192.168.0.5)
with Microsoft SMTP Server id 8.2.254.0; Tue, 7 Sep 2010 14:53:23 -0400
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: xxxxxxxxxx Invoice # 20100902-025
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
boundary="--=_NETLIB30_3.50.0092_3535785522894229480263887998993675537"
X-Mailer: netlib30 v. 3.50.0092
MIME-Version: 1.0
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Return-Path: [email protected]
Date: Tue, 7 Sep 2010 14:53:23 -0400
Received-SPF: None (EXCHANGE1.xxxxxxxxxx.com: [email protected] does not
designate permitted sender hosts)


----------



## macthorough

I thought it would be nice to add more info. We send the message and we received this undelivered mail error. [email protected] only recipient who we have the problem with. Is this a problem with our servers or with theirs?


----------



## djaburg

Check here for an introduction to Exchange's handling of Sender Policy Framework (SPF).

SPF allows a DNS domain to include a record which indicates which servers are authorized to send e-mail from that domain. In your case, Exchange is telling you that the SPF record does not exist in DNS, which is pretty common.

Depending on how you've configured Sender-ID filtering, this may quarantine the message or do nothing. It is likely that there are other causes for the message being quarantined.


----------



## macthorough

So it looks like i could turn off sender filtering or configure it properly using something like this...

http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/safety/content/technologies/senderid/wizard/

???


I dont think my domain has an SPF record.


----------

